# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  ELVOX Art 6580 - ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΗΧΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΟΡΦΩΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΦΩΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΥ

## aroS3

Καλημέρα σας και καλή εβδομάδα,

Το πρόβλημα αφορά σε εγκατάσταση θυροτηλεόρασης (τροφοδοτικό ELVOX Art 6580). Όταν μιλάνε οι ένοικοι από τα μικρόφωνα των διαμερισμάτων ο ήχος που ακούγεται στο μεγάφωνο της εισόδου έχει μεγάλη παραμόρφωση και μικρή ένταση). Το ποτενσιόμετρο για την ένταση της φωνής που υπάρχει στη πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού όταν το γυρίζεις ρίχνει μεν ακόμα περισσότερο την ένταση, από την ήδη χαμηλή, αλλά η παραμόρφωση παραμένει σε σημείο να μην μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι λέει ο ένοικος. Προληπτικά δοκιμάστηκε και άλλο μεγαφωνάκι 8 ohm με το ίδιο όμως αποτέλεσμα. Το αντίστροφο, δηλαδή ο ήχος από κάτω προς τα ακουστικά των διαμερισμάτων ακούγεται κανονικά και καθαρά.

Θα μπορούσε να είναι υπεύθυνο για αυτό το πρόβλημα κάποιο transistor στο κουτί του τροφοδοτικού ?

Η μπουτονιέρα στην είσοδο έχει το κουτί κάμερας - ήχου Νο 559Α

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ' των προτέρων.

Γιώργος

----------


## georgis1

αλλαξε οτι ηλεκτρολυτικο υπαρχει στο τρφοδοτικο για αρχη.

----------

